# hänen/heidän



## Gavril

Päivää,

Seuraavien laisissa lauseissa on nähdäkseni selvää, että "hän"- ja "he"-pronominit viittaavat johonkuhun muuhun kuin lauseen subjektiin:

_Juhani osti hänelle polkupyörän
Roope taputti hänet olkapäälle
Suvi ja Heikki eivät antaneet heidän nukkua
Kirsi ja Tuuli antoivat heille lahjoja
_
Mutta onko pronominien tarkoite yhtä yksiselitteinen tällaisissakin lauseissa?

Markku antoi rehua hänen lehmilleen.
Joulukuussa kalastajat nostavat heidän veneensä kuivalle maalle.

Tässä en puhu virallisten kirjakielen  sääntöjen mukaisesta yksiselitteisyydestä, vaan omien kielikorvienne mukaisesta.

Kiitos ja hyvää huhtikuun alkua


----------



## altazure

Minun kielikorvani mukaan pronominin viittaussuhde johonkuhun muuhun kuin lauseen subjektiin on yksiselitteinen myös jälkimmäisten esimerkkiesi kaltaisissa lauseissa. Olen tosin huomannut, että jotkut saattavat kirjoittaa tai sanoa esimerkiksi "Joulukuussa kalastajat nostavat heidän veneensä kuivalle maalle" tarkoittaen kalastajien omia veneitä, mutta omasta mielestäni se kuulostaa selvästi väärältä.


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> (Seuraavanlaisissa lauseissa...)
> 
> Markku antoi rehua hänen lehmilleen.
> Joulukuussa kalastajat nostavat heidän veneensä kuivalle maalle.


Tällaiset tavallaan pienet kieliopilliset virheet ovat yleisiä suomenruotsalaisten (ruotsia äidinkielenään puhuvien suomalaisten) puheessa. Toisaalta englanninkielen ylivalta ja äidinkielen opetuksen vähentyminen on johtanut tämäntyyppisten kielivirheiden yleistymiseen.

Oma kielikorvani on niin kiusallinen, että joudun lopettamaan jopa mielenkiintoiselta vaikuttavan artikkelin lukemisen heti, kun kohtaan siinä tällaisen kielimöhläyksen. Olen lopettanut jopa juuri ostamani kirjan lukemisen kolmannelle sivulle tämän takia. Taka-aivojeni ajatuksena on, että jollei kirjoittaja hallitse edes näin yksinkertaisia kielen rakenteita, tuskinpa hän hallitsee myöskään asiaa, josta hän on kirjoittamassa.


----------



## Gavril

Päivää Hakro,



Hakro said:


> Tällaiset tavallaan pienet kieliopilliset virheet ovat yleisiä suomenruotsalaisten (ruotsia äidinkielenään puhuvien suomalaisten) puheessa. Toisaalta englanninkielen ylivalta ja äidinkielen opetuksen vähentyminen on johtanut tämäntyyppisten kielivirheiden yleistymiseen.



Kun puhut kieliopillisista virheistä, tarkoitatko, että lauseet kuten _"Markku antoi rehua hänen lehmilleen"_ ovat välttämättä kieliopillisesti virheellisiä (yhteydestä riippumatta), vai että ne ovat virheellisiä mikäli puhuja tarkoittaa _hänen_-pronominilla lauseen subjektia?

Kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## Hakro

Tämäntyyppiset lauseet eivät välttämättä ole kieliopillisesti virheellisiä, vaan ainoastaan silloin, kun pronomini ei viittaa lauseen subjektiin vaan toiseen henkilöön. Esimerkiksi:

- Koska Erkki oli joutunut sairaalaan, Markku antoi rehua hänen lehmilleen. (Erkin lehmille)
- Joulukuussa, kun kesäasukkaat ovat jo kaupungissa, kalastajat nostavat heidän veneensä kuivalle maalle. (kesäasukkaiden veneet)


----------

